# 24" LED Monitor



## Darth Vader (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Needed a 24" inch Full HD LED monitor. (NO 23.6")

I had 2 in my mind,but none available anywhere in india . 

Asus VS248H-P (Great monitor with poor stand)
Samsung S24B370H ( Yet to be rlsed in india,not sure it'll)
Both has Response time of 2ms. ( i know wht response time really is 

Asus ML248H got really bad reviews in anandtech,hence afraid to buy it.....

So what do you suggest for 24" inch TN panel ???

hmm....looks like no one has any suggestion


----------



## dfcols71 (May 5, 2012)

have a look at this review also
Asus ML248H Designo ML Series Review | KitGuru


----------



## Darth Vader (May 6, 2012)

Sure...thanks for the link.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

Get one of these.

1). Dell UltraSharp U2312HM 23" Monitor with LED - 14.2k at SMC.

2). Dell Ultra Sharp U2412M 24" Monitor - 19k at SMC

3). Benq V2410 24" LED Monitor - 12k [Call SMC for pricings]

All of the above are the top 23-24inchers available around atm.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 8, 2012)

^ Noted..thanks.


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

Among those BenQ V2410 is good value for money. If you can, go for that.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2012)

My vote for Dell UltraSharp U2312HM


----------



## Darth Vader (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------

